# Car is Stumbling upon acceleration EXTREMELY badly on my 86 NA



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, hows it going, I got a 86 NA Z, and just recently, as in the past 2-3 days, my car all of a sudden is starting to stumble upon acceleration, EXTREMELY badly upon heavy acceleration, and lightly upon light acceleration.

Whenever I drive at WOT (full throttle) (ESPECIALLY from a stop, as in launching), the car would stumble like.... its like me going full throttle and pushing in the clutch and then letting it out over and over again, it has the 100% same reactions as me doing that.
My clutch IS sticking, but is NOT slipping, and grabs fine.
This problem ONLY happens when motor is under load, I thought it might be a clogged fuel filter (ive never changed it) but I did and its still giving me the same problems.
Ive basically tried EVERYTHING, ran fuel injection cleaner, checked for vacuum leaks. 

Oh yea, the car also sounds like its running rich, because FIRE is shooting out my exhaust sometimes(no cat) and I can hear like popping in the exhaust.

Anyways, oil is perfect, and drivetrain couldnt have been better, what could be causing this problem? 

PLEASE HELP ME, MY CAR IS FALLING APART

Edit: TODAY, 2 HOURS ago, my power steering belt just CAME OFF byitself, didnt snap or ANYTHING, just FELL OFF... wtf!!?!


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Wow.. :wtf: wait for the big boys to give you a response before anything else, but the stumbling sounds electrical to me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check all your plugs and wires, air filter, ECU codes...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Does it do this above or below a certain rpm, does it do it also when cold or only when warm, those are some questions I have. Check all your intake piping, and check you brake booster line. 

Running rich normally means somehow or another the MAF is reading a certain amount of air, and somehow less air is getting to the engine. This is usually more typical on a turbo car with intake leaks than an NA car. 

I've been brain-storming this, and another thought which struck me is that the FPR might somehow have gotten clogged, or the diaphram on the unit itself ruptured, both of which will cause the engine to run massively rich. 

Pull the vacuum line to the FPR while the engine is running, see if this causes it to settle down any. You'll get a stream of gas from the FPR vacuum port if the diaphram is ruptured. Don't let it spray on the distributor....


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Does it do this above or below a certain rpm, does it do it also when cold or only when warm, those are some questions I have. Check all your intake piping, and check you brake booster line.
> 
> Running rich normally means somehow or another the MAF is reading a certain amount of air, and somehow less air is getting to the engine. This is usually more typical on a turbo car with intake leaks than an NA car.
> 
> ...


My intake looks fine, there are no leaks that I could see.
The Plugs and wires I dont know, this happens at ANY rpm range, mostly noticeable in the lower gears (1st, 2nd), if I launch my car from a stop it feels like me launching, and then slamming the brakes, and then launching, and then slamming the brakes over and over again all throughout the RPM range, and then in 2nd it'll still stumble a little bit, and then in 3rd it stumbles SO little NO ONE can notice it. I KNOW the car is running either rich or lean, But I cant tell which, because I have MAJOR power loss, the car actually over heated for the first time in over 6 MONTHS yesterday, temp guage was going kinda on the high side, and then I drove it and the air went in to the radiator and temps went down to normal, I filled it with water (two 2 liter bottles) and its not overheating anymore, but the stumbling gets EXTREMELY annoying.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ahhh paybacks a bitch.........looks like shes mad at what you turned her into..... :thumbup: :fluffy:


edit: and after rereading your posts, maybe if you drove it, instead of beating the shit out of it, it might help u determine the problem


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Overheat? Headgasket? Any Smoke?

And actually a popping sound can also be lean..


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

no smoke at all.
Overheating problem fixed (put water in radiator, lol)
no idea about the popping, this sucks man.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sounds like your timing is whacked, thats what my buggy was doing (popping and shooting flames)

ur belt might have slipped or jumped a couple notches


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, unfortunately he could be either rich or lean at this point. That's why he needs to pull the spark plugs and see what they look like. Dark and gummy deposits indicate rich. Dry, off white, and flaky is typically lean. 

Don't let the intake being in the way scare you from removing those plugs, take 15 minutes with the proper tools. You'll need at least one U-joint extension.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Did you pull and check the distributor cap like I asked you to?


----------



## Mahatmacoat (Sep 21, 2007)

sell the car. Once they get to this point, they can't be fixed and nobody knows the answer.


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

AS Usual,, idiots, never post a Solution..... 
IT's Either a Spark Plug or Spark Plug Wire,,taht's shot


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

well yeah for starters try just driving the car instead of dogging it into the ground (at least till you get the problems figured out anyway) like the other guys said start with your plugs and wires check or just replace them all not that expensive to do. next cars don't just suddenly come up over a gallon low on anti-freeze when was the last time you checked it (before it ran hot?)? This car doesn't hold all that much coolant to begin with sooo. Not like a 4 core big block cooling system that holds 6-7 gallons of coolant here. from what you have said you are loosing spark bad. Have you messed with the distributor? especially have you had it out? if so i'd say you put it back in backwards (rotated 180 degrees) that can cause most of the problems you've said (except your over-heat) then again all this stalling and misfiring and what not may have blown your head gasket or cracked your head i suppose do you have water in your oil? have you checked your oil lately? is it milky white or gray looking? if so water. Now stop looking for an easy out and get your hands dirty your car isn't going to fix its self and staring at the engine isn't going to fix it either. or cough up the cash and take it to a competent asian car mechanic and get her repaired professionally.


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

If you suspect Head gasket,,, Do a Compression Check.... 

get a Leak Down Test at harbor Freight ... or a Compression gaugue... tehre ..
Ther real cheap...


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

YOu can check for a head gasket or other Leak..... with On Sale & On line tools from Harbor Freight.... Good deals !!!! 

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


94190-3VGA 
U.S. General CYLINDER LEAK-DOWN TESTER 
$29.99 


Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

95187-4VGA 
U.S. General QUICK-CONNECT COMPRESSION TESTER 
$14.99 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
92697-2VGA 
U.S. General FLEX DRIVE COMPRESSION TESTER $4.99



Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
4317-3VGA 
U.S. General CYLINDER LEAKAGE TESTER 
$39.99 
Pinpoint the source of compression problems by doing cylinder leak-down tests. Works with domestic and import engines. 
Input and leakage gauges with rubberized housing 
Air pressure: 0-7 BAR, 0-100 PSI 
Measures leak percentage from 0-100% 
1/8'' NPT manifold ports 
Brass fittings


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow its a Harbor Freight junk dealer advertisement. All tools bought here warrantied for 1/2 of a usage. Support cheap CHINESE junk buy harbor freight!! I've had harbor freight tools would rather buy the crap autozone sells yes i know theirs is chinese too. I'm very verry against supporting a country that is systematically working to harm us with first poisoned cut price cat fish, then poisoned wheat that went into our pets food, and now poisonous paint on our childrens toys. If at all possible i don't buy anything made in China, and yes i'm willing to pay more for american goods when i can find them and do without non essential things that are made there.


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

It is all about choices,,, and whether.. you buy American of Foreign, the Idea is free competition... think the IDea, is to get the Job done,,with tools,,,, that work... and sometimes the People in this Forum only use them once... Please don't slant the Topic... Be adult...


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

OK i'm not slanting the topic just suggesting that we support out own country, and help our fellow americans earn some pay. Rather than supporting a country that is systematicly poisoning the products that they send to us, my question is what other toxins are they sending our way that we haven't found yet? Sorry didn't mean to be all patriotic and stuff.


----------

